# [SOLVED] The dependency group or service failed to start



## Phobos002 (Jan 2, 2011)

First, I want to mention that this isn't a network problem like absolutely everyone else online. I get this error when trying to run most applications on my computer. Some get it when I run in administrator mode as well, such as the CMD. It doesn't happen right away, but when my PC is up for a undetermined amount of time, it triggers, and the following problems occur:

- Start menu may or may not respond to my actions (When the start menu is open)

- Adobe Plug-in crashes on Youtube after a 30-second wait.

- If I wait long enough explorer.exe will crash and I will be stuck using Alt-Tab and Task Manager.

I've run malware scans with Spybot, Anti-Malware Malware Bytes, and SUPERAntiSpyware free edition, so I am at a loss. If you guys know whats up or what I should do, then please reply. 

-Phobos001 (I know it says Phobos002, but Phobos001 'didn't meet the standards', apparently, and I don't remember registering to this site before.)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The dependency group or service failed to start*

Hi, usually a permissions problem in the registry reads "local service not "NT authority/service" as far as we can determine the SID is changed from "current" this is difficult to sort. Firstly you need all updates installed. It has been possible in some instances to fix this by changing to a new user account OR by running a very complicated repair of permissions.

Now you might find this workaround will do it for you so try this first:-

Go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt:-


```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```
It is also some times necessary to "add the user" so

net localgroup administrators <my_user> /add 

Note:- My user is Paul so the command is:-

net localgroup administrators Paul /add press enter.

Do not worry if it returns the user is already a member of this group.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Phobos002 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: The dependency group or service failed to start*



jenae said:


> Hi, usually a permissions problem in the registry reads "local service not "NT authority/service" as far as we can determine the SID is changed from "current" this is difficult to sort. Firstly you need all updates installed. It has been possible in some instances to fix this by changing to a new user account OR by running a very complicated repair of permissions.
> 
> Now you might find this workaround will do it for you so try this first:-
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't reply right away about this, but I got the problem fixed by running a "sfc /scannow" command in the CMD. Turns out I had a faulty file. Thanks though; if what I did doesn't work again, I can do what you said! :wink:


----------

